

DataRPM raises $250,000, launches natural language data service - goose77
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/04/01/datarpm-raises-250000-as-it-launches-natural-language-data-service-for-businesses/?fromcat=all

======
garysieling
Presumably this is built on top of something like Solr - it'd be interesting
to know how much they built themselves.

